# SCB Recon Hull problems



## kenn22 (Jul 2, 2009)

Where did the 2016 SCB recon mid tower hull that was damaged go? I was wanting to get the story on the hull since I have heard mixed stories of the Recons falling apart. And now lots of Recons are popping up for sale.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

In


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Recons*

If there is an issue with the Recon I would suggest calling Eric and talking to him about it instead of trying to get second hand info here.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I know allot of the ones for sale are guys upgrading to the new ESCB models. No clue what happened with that damaged one tho


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

It was damaged from a impact, Recons falling apart is a new one, the ones going up for sale are from guys who have new RC24's on order.


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

the black and tan that was for sale was not impact related....


----------



## kenn22 (Jul 2, 2009)

jcambron3P said:


> the black and tan that was for sale was not impact related....


That's what I heard & keep hearing, hoping he will chime in on what actually was the issue. Was there not any warranty on the hull especially since it wasn't even a year old if not impact related??


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

jcambron3P said:


> the black and tan that was for sale was not impact related....


Well then what happened?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

When I looked into that hull I was told he was just going across the bay and it started coming apart. Didnt impact anything. It delaminated catastrophically total failure. 
Manufacturer would not warranty. Owner had to fight up and down with manufacturer and insurance company. Insurance company claim covered it. Owner took everything off to rig on a new buggy.

In my opinion the manufacturer should have never let that one out of their site to be sold again. It should have been aggressively taken out of circulation. But that's not my business so I don't get to make that decision....


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

sgrem said:


> When I looked into that hull I was told he was just going across the bay and it started coming apart. Didnt impact anything. It delaminated catastrophically total failure.
> Manufacturer would not warranty. Owner had to fight up and down with manufacturer and insurance company. Insurance company claim covered it. Owner took everything off to rig on a new buggy.
> 
> *In my opinion the manufacturer should have never let that one out of their site to be sold again.* It should have been aggressively taken out of circulation. But that's not my business so I don't get to make that decision....


I agree. If I had built that boat I would have taken care of it and had them sign a confidentiality agreement.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Interesting. If insurance covered it then, that would suggest an 'incident' of some kind. Insurance companies do not pay claims that have no basis, right? As to mfg covering it. Name the mfg. Old business was sold to SS, right? Why did SS not cover it?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

The issue is one side says "Hey, I was just riding along and the bottom came off my boat." The other side says "No way that happened unless you hit something."

Hard to prove either way. Insurance company will send someone to look at it and they will determine the same thing, can't tell what happened for sure. Pay the claim.


----------



## kenn22 (Jul 2, 2009)

And now insurance companies may not insure them? I spoke with owner this morning and got the full story. It was not impact and he had issues with it from the beginning, and other recon are having similar problems. If you need the story contact him and he can share it with u, great guy.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

I would hope that the entire bottom of any boat would not delaminate from one impact.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

skeeter77346 said:


> Interesting. If insurance covered it then, that would suggest an 'incident' of some kind. Insurance companies do not pay claims that have no basis, right? As to mfg covering it. Name the mfg. Old business was sold to SS, right? Why did SS not cover it?


SS didn't build it and the Old mfg. is trying to rebuild his brand.


----------



## t67supra (Jul 25, 2010)

Tied up at work at the moment but saw the "Trending Discussions" email pop up from 2cool and this post. I actually spoke to OP this morning.

Ill try to put a better response together this evening but wanted to mention the boat is still for sale and not sure why my postings keep getting deleted. I have been letting people know that it was spoken for but buyer has until today to send deposit or ill be relisting it again. I honestly just got tired of explaining what happened and thought the sale would have been completed by now or i wouldnt have been so quick to let everyone calling know that it was gone......

Ive learned alot about the Recons since the day mine went down and even more since i listed the hull for sale and got inundated with calls (hundreds of calls on it from prospective buyers to fellow Recon owners). Regardless of my opinion(s) good or bad.....This is NOT an isolated event from what ive learned.


----------



## robbiedeleon (Mar 9, 2016)

Hard to get a manufacturer warranty completed if the manufacturer is no longer in business and like the other guy said Shallow Sport didn't make it so why cover it sucks that it happened glad Insurance took care of it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Salty Dog said:


> The issue is one side says "Hey, I was just riding along and the bottom came off my boat." The other side says "No way that happened unless you hit something."
> 
> Hard to prove either way. Insurance company will send someone to look at it and they will determine the same thing, can't tell what happened for sure. Pay the claim.


I am not a boat builder but having looked at those pictures I would say it definetly was not caused by impact.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Where's the pics?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Where's the pics?


Classifieds.


----------



## robbiedeleon (Mar 9, 2016)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2225633

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kenn22 (Jul 2, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2225633


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

gotmuddy said:


> I am not a boat builder but having looked at those pictures I would say it definetly was not caused by impact.


I don't doubt that it wasn't caused by an impact. I'm just saying generally everyone points fingers and it's real hard to say for a fact one way or another so insurance covers it and rolls on.


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe this is why sbc decided to pull out of the business of making these boats..
Maybe they already new of a flaw..
Just saying. ..
Going 80 miles on water can't be all that good on constant basis on a catamaran hull..something is bound to give...just my opinion, maybe I'm wrong tho..


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Recon doesn't go 80 mph. Unless you meant 80 mile runs. Lots of tournament boats do that.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Alman77 said:


> Maybe this is why sbc decided to pull out of the business of making these boats..
> Maybe they already new of a flaw..
> Just saying. ..
> Going 80 miles on water can't be all that good on constant basis on a catamaran hull..something is bound to give...just my opinion, maybe I'm wrong tho..


The reason we were told they went out of business is because they didn't comply with environmental regulations during the manufacturing process...of course maybe there were issues with this kind of stuff that helped make the decision to shut down easier as well.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I wonder if a good fiberglass repair shop could tell you what probably happened to the boat and what it might cost to repair it.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd be suspicious of the forklift moving that Recon around the drystack causing initial damage


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

spotsndots said:


> The reason we were told they went out of business is because they didn't comply with environmental regulations during the manufacturing process...of course maybe there were issues with this kind of stuff that helped make the decision to shut down easier as well.


Wrong.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

bayourat said:


> Wrong.


Really??? I don't remember the exact dates but I seem to recall the deadline that was posted was the first of March or the end of March last year to have the necessary equipment installed to comply with the regulations. Poppa said he wasn't putting anymore money into it (or something to the effect) and Jr. didn't do it either. When the deadline passed they (the dad) was basically forced to sell....that seems to be how I recall that thread explained why it happened the way it did.

But hey...I have slept since then!!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

spotsndots said:


> Really??? I don't remember the exact dates but I seem to recall the deadline that was posted was the first of March or the end of March last year to have the necessary equipment installed to comply with the regulations. Poppa said he wasn't putting anymore money into it (or something to the effect) and Jr. didn't do it either. When the deadline passed they (the dad) was basically forced to sell....that seems to be how I recall that thread explained why it happened the way it did.
> 
> But hey...I have slept since then!!


I remember the thread as well but I find it hard to believe that was the whole story. There are plenty of boat shops with NOTHING except a broom to clean up lol


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

gotmuddy said:


> I remember the thread as well but I find it hard to believe that was the whole story. There are plenty of boat shops with NOTHING except a broom to clean up lol


I don't find that hard to believe at all,I've got a good friend in the auto paint and body industry and you should see the things they have to do to please the EPA.It cost them big money to keep up with regulations and they have a steady flow of wrecked cars and custom paint jobs to keep the money flowing.i see one boat so far with damage but all I hear is rumors of others.where are these other recons that are falling apart?I don't think shallowsport would have bought the molds if it was a bad design so if there's a lot of them out there with problems then it must mean poor craftsmanship.I haven't seen or heard of anyone saying that they'll never own another Eric Simmons boat again,in fact I've seen repeat customers and people lining up to get whatever he builds next.I guess it would please a lot of people on here to see a successful man fail.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

gotmuddy said:


> I remember the thread as well but I find it hard to believe that was the whole story. There are plenty of boat shops with NOTHING except a broom to clean up lol


A lot of it depends on where a shop is located and how many pounds of resin they go through in a year. I worked for a fiberglass products manufacturer in Houston for years. We went through a LOT of resin and glass in a year. Thus, we had to have (amongst other things) a thermal oxidizer (not cheap) , spill containment for stored resin and dust collection for our fabrication areas.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Stuart said:


> A lot of it depends on where a shop is located and how many pounds of resin they go through in a year. I worked for a fiberglass products manufacturer in Houston for years. We went through a LOT of resin and glass in a year. Thus, we had to have (amongst other things) a thermal oxidizer (not cheap) , spill containment for stored resin and dust collection for our fabrication areas.


exactly....One of the areas of my business is that I have been designing dust collection and chemical filtration systems since 1988 and the EPA/OSHA do have a say so in many jobs...depends on several factors and what you mentioned above is correct. Also, the truth is that the EPA "police" are not driving around in cars all day long with the same number of people on force to just pull over and give you a "ticket" like a normal police officer does. I know that sounds kind of crazy but that is exactly how the majority of people believe this stuff happens....oh hey lets just stop in here at this business and do a walk thru. Can they??? sure but not likely. I know a company years ago that got busted because someone wrote a glowing positive article on their growth etc. and it peaked someone interest to look into it. I have been told that point blank most situations are initiated from 1. disgruntled former employees 2. ticked off neighbors... not from random drive by's.

Due to the cost of the compliance equipment many people feel like they will take the chance and then if caught will decide to do what next. The major corporations can't afford to take that chance and get shut down. Also the rules and regulations are changing to start holding different levels of individuals in the business accountable to prevent them from ignoring the laws and trying to claim..."I just work here. I am not the CEO, Owner, President etc"

In roughly 30 years I have heard just about everything you can imagine.


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

FishAfrica said:


> I'd be suspicious of the forklift moving that Recon around the drystack causing initial damage


I thought the same thing too..
The straps are putting a crushing force on that hull


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Majek11 said:


> gotmuddy said:
> 
> 
> > I remember the thread as well but I find it hard to believe that was the whole story. There are plenty of boat shops with NOTHING except a broom to clean up lol
> ...


I guess we should ask the guy who is selling the damaged hull if he would buy one again. Lol


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Alman77 said:


> I guess we should ask the guy who is selling the damaged hull if he would buy one again. Lol


Sure,ask him and the others that have bought SCBs to get a good average.The people that buy them and brag about them get no credit but the one that has a problem is treated like they're all junk and had to shut the doors because the boats were falling apart.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

2cool has always been hungry for failure and drama and that's a fact!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

saltaholic said:


> 2cool has always been hungry for failure and drama and that's a fact!


Yup,but that's just people in general too,it's what makes the tabloid media we call news so profitable


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Shallow Sport Boats purchased the molds and trade names from SCB only. Shallow Sport did not purchase the liabilities. Because we did not produce the older SCB hulls, and had no control over the quality or construction we cannot and should not be expected to warranty the construction of those boats. However, since the people who did manufacture the older hulls are still building boats, they may honor their warranty. Additionally we have been trying to help those SCB customers who have come to us with issues with low cost repairs and will continue to do so.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Y'all are gossiping like a bunch of ol ladies. Theme of this thread should be "haters gonna hate"


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Alman77 said:


> I thought the same thing too..
> The straps are putting a crushing force on that hull


How is lifting it by means of a forklift and two strap any different than...lets say, a boatlift?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't know squat about the builder at issue here, so will stay out of that either direction.
However, I would have no fear in buying a boat made by the Hudson family. To say anything against Hudson is downright silly.


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Csafisher said:


> Y'all are gossiping like a bunch of ol ladies. Theme of this thread should be "haters gonna hate"


Lmao...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Good business move,let someone else design the boat build the name up to being "The" tournament boat to run then buy the molds and name and zero liabilities.


Yes it is but you forgot the part about getting the person they bought them from out of a jam too.

TH


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Reynolds4 said:


> Alman77 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the same thing too..
> ...


Yup you probably right but maybe all that bouncing on the forklift. I'm just thinking about how else that boat could of gotten damage. .for it to just come a part on the water is just unthinkable. ..


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lots of hulls can and do delaminate....it simply came apart.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Reynolds4 said:


> How is lifting it by means of a forklift and two strap any different than...lets say, a boatlift?


 Because of where the stress is applied on the hull compared to a rigid system like a trailer or a rigid lift.

The 2 straps squeeze the boat where the angle of the strap turns towards the forks of the forklift, causing stress where the boat wasn't designed to be stressed. :cheers:


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

blaze 'em said:


> Reynolds4 said:
> 
> 
> > How is lifting it by means of a forklift and two strap any different than...lets say, a boatlift?
> ...


Exactly blaze!! That's spot on...


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

If there is one I have learned while being blessed to be on this earth for 53 years is that are 2 sides to every story. Also the truth, the real truth shall set you free and you will be able to look at yourself in the mirror every morning. That being said here are my thoughts. This isn't rocket science folks. If the boat owner hit something just own up to it. If it was a manufacturing defect on this one hull then the owner is owed a new hull from the original manufacturer, (who poured the materials into the mold.) Insurance should not have needed to be involved. This is Texas guys where hand shake agreements can be enforced in a Texas court of law. I for one would like the truth so everyone and myself can make an honest decision on the hull design or if it was a one time thing. Are others having problems with the 2016 hulls?


----------

